# Well Worth It



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Soon the hard deck will be upon us. So with that being said you'll need to stock up check out the equipment and if you don't have a quality bite indicator you'll miss them hookups is all I'll say...the hard deck bite is very, very suttle and soft. And with an ice-rod without a quality spring bobber ya just ain't going to see this bite.

So checkout this video...then if you'd like, check out the website. Maybe they'll carry these in Utah but I haven't been able to find them the last couple of years.






http://www.actiontackleproducts.com/abi.html


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a neat little contraption k2! I couldn't tell from the video, do you remove it after setting the hook or do you keep it on while reeling?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

sawsman said:


> That's a neat little contraption k2! I couldn't tell from the video, do you remove it after setting the hook or do you keep it on while reeling?
> 
> Thanks for the info.


It is a neat little ice fish'n gizmo...nope doesn't come off...it has metal tangs that you wrap around the rod...we use a dab of super glue on each little tang...can use shrink wrap if you like.

Well worth the price and very inexpensive...another invention I missed out on... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I bought mine at sportsman's, but I can't remember if it was last year or the year before. They have not carried many, so they went real fast.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Gonna use the one I won last year! Thanks K2....love the music on the video.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh and one more thing you M-U-S-T be paying attention...jaw jacking...OMG you'll miss so many potential hookups. This little gizmo plus the Vexliar have put more fish on the deck for us...with the flasher lets you know if you're sitting over dead water or not...them fishes will be on the bottom...the flasher helps but our first year (year video was made no flashers) we were out fish'n folks around us...they'd come over and ask us what we were using same exact thing they were using...but they had no Bite Indicator at all on their rods...TRUST ME you don't need a flasher...these little gems are the proof...you'll catch fish.

We're chomping at the bit for the hard deck...think'n it will be sooner this year. If Grandpa D does and ice fish'n party I'm going to try and get some of these to hand out...

Like on a previous post...if you see them early snag them up as they go FAST. These are a quality product and sturdy plus made right here in the USA...don't settle for something of a lesser quality...the eyes on these are large reducing ice build up...again WELL WORTH IT and makes ice fish'n so fun. Good luck and hoping for early ice in this household....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in the Riverdale Sportsman's today and asked if they were going to be carrying these indicators.
They are hoping to carry them.
It's up to their Corporate staff.
The Ice Fishing Party will be announced sometime in December. By then, we will have a better idea of when we will hold it.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Spring bobbers should be in stock at round rocks in logan end of next week. The ice and easy rods are in stock now and come with spring bobbers. http://roundrocks.com/rrcart/index.php? ... cts_id=661


----------

